# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Spezielle Titeln für spezielle User

## noox

Ab sofort werden wir jedes Monat einem User einen speziellen Titel vergeben.

Das Ganze läuft so ab, dass ihr alle einen oder mehrere User vorschlägt. Am Besten auch gleich mit Titel-Vorschläge. Dann gibt's eine Umfrage, und der Beste gewinnt. Zum Schluss wird in Absprache mit dem User der Titel vergeben.

Welche User können vorgeschlagen werden:
- die sich besonders um das Forum bemühen
- die sich besonders um den DH-Sport verdient machen
- die einfach nur dazugehören, ohne denen das Forum nicht das Forum wäre.
- ...

Wir Moderatoren haben beschlossen, dass georg auf jedenfalls mal einen Titel erhält.

Ihr könnt also Vorschläge für Titeln für georg posten.
Zusätzlich erhält im November noch ein User einen speziellen Titel. Ihr könnt also Nominierungen vorschlagen und gleich Titelvorschläge einbringen. 

Aja: Downhill Ranger brauchen natürlich keinen neuen Titel, sollte aber klar sein

----------


## pagey

für georg schlag ich "ingenieur" vor !!

----------


## Daywalker

"Professor"

----------


## DH-Rooky

Oiso beim georg bin i für Doc Downhill  
weil der Akademiker soll scho zu erkennen sein

Dann mecht i no den Freakazoid vorschlagen weil er hoid da Freaky is   und da hätt i 2 Vorschläge:
1. Tangafreak oder
2. Blackstringfreak
der 2. Vorschlag is von da babi und i hab mi ned entscheiden können welcher besser is

----------


## Chris

ao. Prof. Dr. hc. Downhill

----------


## el panecillo

meine bescheidenen vorschläge  
fürn georg:
"brain" (leichte abstammung von pinky & brain  )
was anders fallt ma viell. noch ein  

fürn rarü (rüdiger)
"Räudiger Igel"

fürn Mätzki 
"Hallo Schneee!"
(erklärung: mätzki wird von den traunern seit gut einem jahr nurnoch mit "hallo schneee" begrüsst, grund dafür war, dass ma er vor ca 1 jahr vollkommen besoffen auf meine mobilbox gredet hat, dass er grad den letzten schnee gfundn hat (des war nach am wilden und flüssiigen nachtschicht abend, und er war grad beim heimgehn), und hat ma dann aufs telefon "HALLO SCHNEEE WIE GEHTS DA DENN ?SCHNEEEE" usw raufgschrian     ... wer ihn mätzki kennt weiß wie lustig sowas is  )

----------


## Martix

jo, fürn georg umbedingt "inschenjör"!!!

----------


## Martix

und fürn freaky: "wächter des kellerlichtes"
oder "hecker"   -> des würd aber auch fürn niZo passen!

fürn niko würd aber wahrscheinlich "bremsenkiller" oder "die planai: ein 15 std. dauernder kampf ums überleben" passen

----------


## DH-Rooky

da niZo bekommt wenn dann "Stinker"

----------


## georg

Ich muß dich leider entäuschen, ich bin KEIN Akademiker. Ich bin einfacher Ing. und selbst das (noch) nicht, weil da muß man ein paar Jährchen in der Praxis gehackelt haben und das bekomm´ ich noch nicht ganz zamm. (Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, eine Alterserscheinung sozusagen. ) War zwar ein paar Semester (zuviel) auf der Uni, aber das hab ich derzeit ruhend gestellt.. Woher kommt mir diese Formulierung so bekannt vor???

----------


## DH-Rooky

Für mich bist a Akademiker. Akademiker h.c. wennst so willst

----------


## Tom

Hast des net WC

----------


## pagey

TOM -> Papa-razzi

----------


## BoB

also als titel fällt mir jetzt nix wirklich sinnvolles ein.  

"Herr der harten Schrauben"?   

"Dr. Schraubenschlüssel"? (Tatü! Tata! Dr. Schraubenschlüssel ist da!!!)

hab hier jedenfalls einen speziellen georg-avatar

----------


## Martix

owa fürn georg würd auch düsendtrieb passen - ganz dem avatar nach

----------


## bunny

des iss auch nich schlecht

----------


## rembox

wenn schon georg düsentrieb 

oder doch "genial daneben" ^^

----------


## pAz

georg düsentrieb find ich geil

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

"da ingeniöör"

----------


## georg

Ein Titel nur für mich alleine? Zuviel der Ehre..

*Präpotenzmode ein* Ich akzpetiere nur Titel aus dem Fuchsischen Wortschatz. Nachdem nur wenige von euch wissen was da gemeint ist, ist es bis jetzt bei keinem Titel geblieben..  *Präpotenzmode aus*

Also, wer fuchsisch spricht, soll was vorschlagen.

----------


## BoB

steht ja ein paar posts über dir, so ein vorschlag......

----------


## georg

Aber der gefällt mir nicht..

----------


## Nikee

der muaß jo a ned DIR gfoin!!!  

ich kann mich noch mit schrecken an zeiten erinnern an denen ich als "schatzal24" betitelt werden sollte?!
obwohl, das "24" wäre jetzt gar nicht mehr so übel

----------


## georg

Ich war sicher dagegen -> da gehört das Geburtsjahr hinein!    

Uservorschläge für Titel:


jazzblu
BoB
Dirty
BATMAN
Feuerlocke
Tazer
mafa
Martix
Uiuiuiui

----------


## Dirty Rider

Wie wärs mit "groeg"

----------


## georg

Wieso das?   Weil ich mihc duarend vertipp?  Oder einfach nur so..

----------


## Dirty Rider

Find ich lustig, dein Namen anderstrum gelesen..einfach halt "do groeg" GRÖG *lol*

----------


## colophonius

GROG

----------


## georg

Genau an das hab ich auch denken müssen..

         

Meine Güte, der hat das noch laufen..

----------


## colophonius

...schön wärs   ....
Wenn ich irgendwo die Disketten wiederauftreiben kann *schwelg*  
edit: Das kann ich nicht vergessen - das war mein zweites SPiel nach Siedler 1

----------


## georg

Monkey 2 hab ich glaub ich. Das einser glaub ich nicht.

----------


## colophonius

Naja... bei eBay is ja immer was drin

----------


## Dirty Rider

MI 2 war mein 1. Spiel *G*, gabs mal für 9,90DM in einem Heft drinne

----------

